
Whistleblower who escaped Chinese 're-education camp' reveals horrors - hckr_nj
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7599941/Whistleblower-escaped-Chinese-education-camp-reveals-horrors.html
======
qohen
The linked Daily Mail piece is actually based on this article (which they link
to); it has more details:

[https://www.haaretz.com/world-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-a-
milli...](https://www.haaretz.com/world-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-a-million-
people-are-jailed-at-china-s-gulags-i-escaped-here-s-what-goes-on-
inside-1.7994216?utm_source=digg)

(Note that even though the link indicates that it's premium content, it is not
paywalled).

------
remotecool
We have another holocaust going on right now and none of the major world
powers cares enough to do anything about it.

